

Neo4j 1.4 M01 "Kiruna Stol" released - digitalstain
http://blog.neo4j.org/2011/04/neo4j-14-m01-announcing-kiruna-stol.html

======
superted
The Neo4j release naming scheme is cute: <Swedish city> <Swedish noun>.

Kiruna =
[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=Kiruna,+Sweden&aq=1&sll=41.017586,-73.623145&sspn=0.095845,0.220757&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Kiruna,+Norrbotten,+Sweden&t=h&z=6)

Stol = Chair

------
lobster_johnson
Anyone using it who can comment on Neo4j's usefulness as the primary data
store of (eg., Rails-based) web applications? Or can point to relevant HN
discussions?

------
cinch
looks like they switched their license from AGPL to GPL3! didn't know until
now. great news!

